# Summer



## doug (Jun 19, 2012)

Wow Summer hit us with a vengeance, 106 today. Yesterday Texas hit a record of most energy consumption in a day!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

well its rained all june here in wales. wettest on record apparently.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

It has been impresivelly hot lately. I was outside at 10 PM and it was still to hot to be outside.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

maybe i should emigrate lol


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm glad I 'm not in Texas. You can keep your 100 degree temps. I'm in Wisconsin and it got up to 91 today and I believe thats the hottest its been here in a long time lol .


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

rob said:


> maybe i should emigrate lol


If this heat keeps up I may.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

My concern is our aquifers and wells, some areas of Texas had large amounts of wells run dry last Summer and our drought is still going.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> If this heat keeps up I may.


maybe we could swap


----------



## Rachael (Jun 29, 2012)

The floods in Wales meant that my chickens had to come and live in the house for a few days as their coop was under water! I wish we had some of the nice sunny weather... maybe you could send some our way


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

It's pretty wet up here in Scotland too, I've got a big tarpaulin over the coop to keep the girls dry. I've not had to resort to bringing them in yet, I hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I would be glad to send you guys some of our hot weather ... We had a high of 104 yesterday with an index of 120. The afternoon storms cools it down for a little while then right back up it goes ...


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

The humidity here is driving me crazy. Step outside, start sweating.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

It is so dry and hot here I have not had to mow my yard for a month.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

I welcome the humidity since it brings rain. Day after day of 105+ drains me.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

getting fed of up of the rain here in wales, not seen much sun for a while.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ThreeJ said:


> It is so dry and hot here I have not had to mow my yard for a month.


All I have to mow is the stickers. They are pretty bad this year.



Keith said:


> I welcome the humidity since it brings rain. Day after day of 105+ drains me.


I would happily take the 105 if it meant less humidity. Humidity steals my energy and makes me stay inside.



rob said:


> getting fed of up of the rain here in wales, not seen much sun for a while.


Is that typical?


----------



## Jennibobs (Jun 29, 2012)

apparently the sun is to put in an appearance tomorrow, but I'm not holding my breath!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

not realy typical weather in wales, well it is in the winter, but our summers are normaly pretty good. its just been very wet here lately. a months rain in one day !


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

rob said:


> not realy typical weather in wales, well it is in the winter, but our summers are normaly pretty good. its just been very wet here lately. a months rain in one day !


We've had the same issue. Consequently our mold count is high and everyone I know is having headaches from it.

I'm grateful for the rain, we need it, but at the same time being stuck in the house for days is no fun.


----------

